# Solved: Outlook 2010 font in New e-mails and Replies are as small as a pin head



## Twistedsister (Aug 24, 2010)

I just started using Outlook 2010 (using Windows XP on my Acer Notebook) and it worked fine for a few days but then, as I was typing a reply to an e-mail, the letters got as small as a pin head. Both the original e-mail font and my reply are so small I can barely see them. My original e-mails were working fine until a couple days later and they started doing the same thing. The letters are the size of a period. I have read other questions and answers regarding this issue so I went into Format Text, as they said to do, but I can not find a way to enlarge the text to 100%. I can change the font and size in the box in my replies and new e-mails but as soon as I do and go back to typing my e-mail the font and font size boxes go blank and the letters are extremely small. If this helps, Outlook works fine on my Dell computer. I am a computer illiterate so this may be an easy fix (I hope so) but I haven't been able to find the fix. Thank you so much for this service. It is a blessing for those of us who have no where else to turn with problems!


----------



## Twistedsister (Aug 24, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you post a screen shot so we can see what you are getting?


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Not familiar with Outlook but perhaps View/Zoom might assist , if that function is available.

Pedro


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try holding the Control key and scrolling the wheel on the mouse. This will increase or decrease the viewing scal.


----------



## msft_eagle (Sep 1, 2010)

can you take a look at this link and tell me if you have come across this issue. basically random emails are having certain lines of text increase in font size....

http://www.microsoftoffice2010forums.com/microsoft-outlook-2010/font-size-changing


----------



## Twistedsister (Aug 24, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!! DaveA's suggestion of holding down the Control key and scrolling the wheel on the mouse worked. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate everyone's help. I am thrilled to be able to use my e-mail again. Thank you again. This is a wonderful web site, especially for people like me who know very little about computers.


----------

